# Four New Canon XA Professional Camcorders Feature 4K 30p High-Quality Recording



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 2, 2019)

> Press Release:
> XA55, XA50, XA45 and XA40 Camcorders Deliver Crisp 4K Imagery in Compact Bodies at Affordable Price Points
> MELVILLE, NY, April 2, 2019 – Meeting videographer needs for a variety of applications, Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced four new additions to the lineup of XA Series professional camcorders, the XA55, XA50, XA45 and XA40. These four camcorders are the first in the series to feature 4K 30p recording. They also include a detachable XLR handle and the XA55 and XA45 each feature an HD-SDI terminal. In addition, the company has announced the Canon VIXIA HF G60 4K UHD camcorder, a budget-friendly, compact-and-lightweight camcorder.
> *Preorder the new Canon camcorders at Adorama:*
> ...


----------



## greekcs (Apr 2, 2019)

2019 - 4K30


----------



## Koemans (Apr 2, 2019)

i was hoping for these to be around 1200~1600. This is way WAAAY to overpriced. another HUGE let down by canon. when rumors surfaced about new camcorders a few weeks ago, i was excited because i really am looking for a new camcorder with 4k. Now it is time to look for other brands. Even the blackmagic pocket cinema 4k looks good now. Goodbye canon, it was a good 12 years.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 2, 2019)

Koemans said:


> i was hoping for these to be around 1200~1600. This is way WAAAY to overpriced. another HUGE let down by canon. when rumors surfaced about new camcorders a few weeks ago, i was excited because i really am looking for a new camcorder with 4k. Now it is time to look for other brands. Even the blackmagic pocket cinema 4k looks good now. Goodbye canon, it was a good 12 years.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 2, 2019)

Koemans said:


> i was hoping for these to be around 1200~1600. This is way WAAAY to overpriced. another HUGE let down by canon. when rumors surfaced about new camcorders a few weeks ago, i was excited because i really am looking for a new camcorder with 4k. Now it is time to look for other brands. Even the blackmagic pocket cinema 4k looks good now. Goodbye canon, it was a good 12 years.



If you were looking at the BMD Pocket Cinema 4K and ANY of the past Canon XA lines as the same sort of product, you are extremely mistaken. They are two completely different types of products for two completely different markets. The Canon XA line is/was basically compact ENG, think of the BMD URSA with a built-in lens and much smaller. 

4K is just one factor in image quality. The XA line is simply the wrong tool for the majority of people on these forums.


----------



## tmroper (Apr 2, 2019)

Koemans said:


> i was hoping for these to be around 1200~1600. This is way WAAAY to overpriced. another HUGE let down by canon. when rumors surfaced about new camcorders a few weeks ago, i was excited because i really am looking for a new camcorder with 4k. Now it is time to look for other brands. Even the blackmagic pocket cinema 4k looks good now. Goodbye canon, it was a good 12 years.


I hear ya. I paid $5 for a cappocino yesterday, and thought, enough is enough. I'm going back to just drinking water! Prices are out of control today.


----------



## Trey T (Apr 2, 2019)

The XA 50 w/ 1" sensor is very attractive @ $2200. Their XF line w/ 1" sensor is about $7K. I don't believe Panasonic is competing in this segment. Sony has their own line-up w/ E-Mount and aps-c sensor. 

Overall, I think Canon is aiming at a particular users where Panasonic and Sony may have not captured yet.


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 2, 2019)

Trey T said:


> The XA 50 w/ 1" sensor is very attractive @ $2200. Their XF line w/ 1" sensor is about $7K. I don't believe Panasonic is competing in this segment. Sony has their own line-up w/ E-Mount and aps-c sensor.


Actually XF400 is a better deal here, I guess. It is currently about $2500 with 60P 4K (150 Mb/s) internal recording, better codec, same Digic 6 and 25.5 to 382.5mm equivalent zoom. Of course, for those who want 4K 60P.


----------



## bmfotonet (Apr 2, 2019)

Trey T said:


> The XA 50 w/ 1" sensor is very attractive @ $2200. Their XF line w/ 1" sensor is about $7K. I don't believe Panasonic is competing in this segment. Sony has their own line-up w/ E-Mount and aps-c sensor.
> 
> Overall, I think Canon is aiming at a particular users where Panasonic and Sony may have not captured yet.



Panasonic has the AG-CX350 which some compare to the XF705 because it also has HEVC/H.265 capability.


----------



## EduPortas (Apr 2, 2019)

The XA40 seems like a clear winner from Canon.

For me, it's irrelevant if you get 4K with either 24p, 30p or 60p.
The important thing is you get _some_ flavor of 4K.

The crucial bit of technology is the XLR setup.

There is no comparable product from either Sony or Panny. With Sony, it's either
the AX53 or AX33, but you have to buy the additional XLR module for a prosumer setup,
with all the added problems that brings. Or you jump to the NX80 which is more expensive.

With Panny, you have to jump to a UX90 which is a much bigger camera. Their consumer
camcorders that do have 4k do not allow for a OEM XLR solution.

The only comparable product comes from JVC in the HM170, but that's a bit old now.

A think the XA40 is solid. A good, yet pricey product, that comes with the standard Canon tax.

I'm not worried about not having DPAF because the sensor is so small.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 3, 2019)

These cameras are aimed solidly at the ENG market and those applications where users are minimally trained and uninterested in the finer points of video.
As such they are good value and will be snapped up by small broadcasters, small companies, non-profits, schools and the like. The idea of an interchangeable lens is horrifying to these customers as it represents additional cost, complexity and potential for loss, theft and breakage.
I bet that in like for like applications the vast majority of viewers will never see a difference in output.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 3, 2019)

I still have a consumer grade Sony DV Camcorder that I bought several years ago for over $1300. It had a tiny sensor and was/is totally inferior. It does still work, but only my son has used it in recent years so the battery may be shot. I think that the XA series costs less in 2019 dollars than that camcorder did. It was the top of the line consumer camcorder at the time.


----------



## Talys (Apr 3, 2019)

tmroper said:


> I hear ya. I paid $5 for a cappocino yesterday, and thought, enough is enough. I'm going back to just drinking water! Prices are out of control today.


I paid $2 for a water yesterday, and though, enough is enough. I'm not drinking anything anymore!


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Apr 3, 2019)

This is a camera for long form video formats where reliability and quick turnaround are the priority, it's not aimed at content creators in the social media and marketing departments. 

What type of content are you creating and for what medium? Perhaps we can help steer you to a better camera for your needs. 



Koemans said:


> i was hoping for these to be around 1200~1600. This is way WAAAY to overpriced. another HUGE let down by canon. when rumors surfaced about new camcorders a few weeks ago, i was excited because i really am looking for a new camcorder with 4k. Now it is time to look for other brands. Even the blackmagic pocket cinema 4k looks good now. Goodbye canon, it was a good 12 years.


----------



## Tugela (Apr 4, 2019)

These are basically crippled XF400 cameras, lol. Way to go Canon, your "new" stuff is a step backwards, lol. Why would anyone buy one of these when they can get an XF400 for a little bit more?


----------



## LDS (Apr 5, 2019)

Tugela said:


> Why would anyone buy one of these when they can get an XF400 for a little bit more?



People who have to fit them into a given budget and have it approved, people buying many of them so savings sum up, people for whom the added complexity is not a plus but a disadvantage (risks of operator mistakes, more things that could break) when you know you'll never use it, etc.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 5, 2019)

Translations: "Canon releases four more copies of the 18-month-old XF400, crippled and stripped of features."

There appears to be nothing new about these camcorders, but the opposite, at a small cost savings.


----------

